# отличие samsung UE от QE



## Freddy (17.01.2020)

Кто разбирается в смарт ТВ ? Чем отличается серия телевизоров samsung UE от QE ?


----------



## devito (17.01.2020)

В телевизорах Samsung используются матрицы экранов двух типов. 

QLED — это экраны изготовленные по технологии квантовых точек (улучшено цветопередачу), такие экраны имеют глубина цвета в 10bit, могут показывать около 1 миллиарда оттенков цветовой гаммы. 
LED — это экраны изготовленные по традиционной технологии, как правило у таких экранов глубина цвета 8bit но применяя технологии мерцания подсветки (регулирование яркости свечения светодиодов подсветки экрана) увеличивается количество передаваемых оттенков.
Телевизоры Samsung в зависимости от региона обозначаются:

QE, UE — телевизоры для Европейского рынка и некоторых  стран Северной Африки. 
QN, UN — телевизоры для Американского континента 
QA, UA — телевизоры для Азии, Океании, Центральной и Южной Африки.


----------



## Freddy (17.01.2020)

devito сказал(а):


> В телевизорах Samsung используются матрицы экранов двух типов.
> 
> QLED — это экраны изготовленные по технологии квантовых точек (улучшено цветопередачу), такие экраны имеют глубина цвета в 10bit, могут показывать около 1 миллиарда оттенков цветовой гаммы.
> LED — это экраны изготовленные по традиционной технологии, как правило у таких экранов глубина цвета 8bit но применяя технологии мерцания подсветки (регулирование яркости свечения светодиодов подсветки экрана) увеличивается количество передаваемых оттенков.
> ...


то есть это чисто маркировка региона ? на матрицу или технические характеристики никак не влияет? Я имею в виду qled или led


----------



## dimon (13.03.2020)

QE - с матрицей QLED - круче, дороже, четче. Ищите с матрицей QLED


----------

